# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wielinga (Groningen)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wielinga

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Gezondheidscentrum Hoendiep, Groningen

Adres: Hoendiep 1, Groningen

Website: www.gcwest.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wielinga*

----------

